# Road block



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2016)

Didn't have musch of a choice they filled the road and I had to stop and shoot ( with the Kodak of course what were ya thinkin??) 

While I was shootin the owner of the property pulled up to see what I was up to. As we talked he remembered me and we talked for about a half hour (maybe a new spot to hunt ) then they came back some went over some went thru the fence but even though it's not that good I got the shot


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice captures of that action Mike!  Love the fence shot!


----------



## rip18 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pretty cool!


----------

